# STUDY: combating MRSA in equine hospitals



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
MRSA is insidious & easily travels among patients, & escapes into the world from clinical settings.
Ways to reduce its spread inside medical wards & in the community are critically needed.
.
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/06/130603092323.htm
.
.


----------

